# Dont buy evo this month



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

best sell up for a Swift :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Best not to live your life by believing what you read in the media :wink:

Personally I prefer to make up my own mind [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

No one bought top gear mag either when it said the beemer was better :?

Keep posting the rose tinted reviews of the MK2 though


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

TTdriver said:


> No one bought top gear mag either when it said the beemer was better :?
> 
> Keep posting the rose tinted reviews of the MK2 though


Your not talking about the 2.0T there though  , just porky


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

mrdemon said:


> best sell up for a Swift :wink:





EVOMAG said:


> "First to drop out of the running is the new TT. And this is weird because we all agree its taken a huge leap over the the old one, every aspect of its dynamic performance having being sharpened and improved. The electro magnetic dampers are another feather in Audis cap, and the all pervasive feeling of quality make the TT a hugely satisflying ownership proposition.
> 
> Metcalfe reckons you dont quite have the intimacy with the roa of most of the other cars, and Porter says 'it lacks the final edge that makes you want to drive to The Mumbles for no reason'. Hayman mumbles something about it not being an event.
> 
> One things for sure though, if you fancy a TT look no further than the front wheel drive 2.0. * Its a bit of a bugger for Audi's marketing department 8) , but since the advent of sophisticated traction control systems, for most cars and most drivers four wheel drive is an expensive irrelevance * The 2.0 feels expensive, taut, agile - and plenty quick. *'Much better turn in than the 3.2 and just as much grip* says Bosher. 'Problem is after 20 minutes you feel like you know it.


I have to say that I'm pretty much in agreement with EVO on their summary. Glad to see they agree with me on 4wd :lol:

I tend to find the TT more of a pose than an event. It doesnt take long to get to know the car inside out - for some this might be a good thing, but the ownership experience is enhanced when it takes sometime.

My TT has stayed tied to the drive at the weekends, apart from a trip to the Golf Club. Not taken it for a blast for the sake of a drive since the first weekend.

Its a damn capable car, but not one to get a driver excited about IMHO.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When the rest of the sports car makes start using FWD (Not focus/golf) you might get someone to agree with you. A FWD TT is pointless and without soul.
Maybe the RS model will also be FWD :lol:

FWD 20T not on your nelly. V6 Quattro pls.
Less is less. V6, more is better.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Its quite obvious and a fact that most car magazines and journalists prefer the 2.0T over the V6 Quattro for numerous stated reasons in numerous car journals.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fact based on VALUE alone.

FACT V6 is faster than the 230bhp 20T TT
FACT Quattro has better traction in both the wet and dry
FACT Quattro will out handle a FWD car.

FACT FWD cars are not as good, hence why the big boys dont bother with them. 

FACT im bored :twisted:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Fact read the car magazines, watch the car programmes, 90% rate the 2.0T better than the V6.

Not my own opinions like yours, but independent views and opinions, Fact  :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FACT Based on reasons already stated.

FACT 150/180FWD was better than the 225Q and 240Qs - not (just cheaper).
Admit it - its just a hot hatch in a pretty dress. Welcome to the cheap seats.

Maybe the new EVO and STi will be FWD as its sooooo good.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> FACT Based on reasons already stated.
> 
> FACT 150/180FWD was better than the 225Q and 240Qs - not (just cheaper).
> Admit it - its just a hot hatch in a pretty dress. Welcome to the cheap seats.
> ...


Your bored, guess that why you bought a 3.2 to keep you in that frame of mind 

Where is your evidence to base your facts on. I cant find them :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fact its quicker look in any mag or the Audi website
Fact FWD is not used by the big boys - name a super car thats FWD
Fact Quattro gives better grip/handling - mmm, lets think hard about that one shall we :lol: (does your traction control light flash!! :lol: )
Fact 180/150FWD was the previous 'one to have'. look back in the same mags you keep quoting.

Lets move away from the TT shall we and look at what else the mags say

so

VW Golf - what model is the one to have?
Focus - what model is the one to have?
3 Series - what model is the one to have?

I'll let you consult your oracles or so called car mags. give you a hint below however
Golf - its not the GTI or R32 for the top one to have. Shock horror, but it has the engine of the year. :roll: 
Focus - again its not the ST even though its 225bhp and trashes not only the golf gti but all other cars in its class. 
3 series - what the stunning M3 is not the car to have?

Does this not tell you something.......... :lol:


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Fact its quicker look in any mag or the Audi website
> Fact FWD is not used by the big boys - name a super car thats FWD
> Fact Quattro gives better grip/handling - mmm, lets think hard about that one shall we :lol: (does your traction control light flash!! :lol: )
> Fact 180/150FWD was the previous 'one to have'. look back in the same mags you keep quoting.
> ...


For all your defence of the lardy 3.2. Find me ONE review that suggests you buy the 3.2 over the 2.0T. I'll check back in in 3 or 4 years shall I 

4wd as EVO states is wasted on the TT as new systems make it irrelevant. Yes my ESP light flashes, so what :?:

Your like a rat trapped in a corner 

How many real performance cars use the pretend 4wd called Haldex. Audi didnt see it fit to use on the RS4. Does the R8 use it :?:


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Best drives are RWD or AWD. FWD is safer but above 200-250hp it is too much to handle steering and power in the front axle!

RWD requires more comitment, experience and talent to drive fast, AWD is more forgiving, both amazing experiences. Most effective for the road I would say AWD both for dry and wet. I only experienced AWD in a Subaru Impreza I had some years ago, fantastic. Never tried quattro so don't really know how Audi AWD works and handles.

It's by no reason that Lambos are AWD and most sportscars are RWD. Too much power for the front axle....

Pedro


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Personally guys I wouldnt get to hung up about what anyone else says about your car and getting into pointless pissing contests over it.

Buy the car you are happy with and enjoy the driving experience.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Homie said:


> Personally guys I wouldnt get to hung up about what anyone else says about your car and getting into pointless pissing contests over it.
> 
> Buy the car you are happy with and enjoy the driving experience.


I agree. The point of my post was that I actually agree with what EVO states, about both TT models.

I dont think either model are really drivers cars


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChinsVXR said:


> Your like a rat trapped in a corner


Im not the one that didn't bother to answer the questions.

Just be honest, FWD is for shopping trolley cars and even tho its 230bhp its still cant keep up with the much heavier V6 that not only sounds much better but is.

You made a mistake and got the cheap seats - that's ok, we don't mind.
Just stop trying to make out you don't want the better v6. The mags are about package.

I'll answer the first one for you.
The best Golf or should i say 'the one to have' according to the mags is the 1.6FSI - does this tell you something! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What engine and drive train is the RS going to get?
Its not about performance, its about compromise! you might want to look that word up at www.askoxford.com

TT drivers cars - vs what? 911s and caymans. :lol:

ps you started the pointless shit again, im just returning the comments.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

I had a quick look in Smiths at lunch time, Fact is it made their Ecoty test at all 8) just shows you what a truly capable car the 2.0t is straight out of the box.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> > Your like a rat trapped in a corner
> ...


Dont worry, you wont have to put up with my pointless shit for much longer and I wont have to read ALL questions from newbies asking about both models where your so predictable . I'll be off to pasture new  On the look out for something that appeals

Your last three cars have been mistakes, hopefully you'll choose the correct one - fourth time lucky  , sorry, Ive noticed youve still not sorted it - fifth time lucky


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Tosh if you look at most people on her who have ordered a 2.0t they are all spending upwards of 28/29k on there cars you can hardly call that cheap seats.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

My point is that regardless of my opinion and the constant misguided and biased personal views of Tosh, 99% of car reviews, magazines, articles on the car, TV programmes etc. state that as an overall package the 2.0TFSi is better 

Not my opinion but opinions of independent motor journalist with no reason i can see to give a biased view but a honest unbiased view FACT :!:


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

sipajen said:


> TTdriver said:
> 
> 
> > No one bought top gear mag either when it said the beemer was better :?
> ...


Take those rosetinted glasses off and have a read

http://www.topgear.com/drives/A2/C2/new/

Im not slating the MK2 but reading rose tinted posts every now and again from old mk1 owners is a bit grating and does seem to me that quite a few are regretting there choice and have to justify there purchase.

I wish you many years of trouble free motoring but dont try to convince me that the MK2 pisses all over the MK1 in every aspect otherwise i'll have to hunt that link down again

By the way the TT came second to the bmw z4 in the november issue of the TG mag something that seemed to pass this forum by, like i said enjoy it but please remove those glasses


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Not everyone has to pose with his car, or compensate his personal life...house... wife..etc with his car like Tosh does.

I think the 2.0 TFSI is a good choice. In every magazine this engine get a lot of good comments. And i'm very happy with my FWD "shopping troley"
If i only got the chance and i could compeed with my "shopping troley" on a road with a lot off corners or on a track against Tosh his "sportscar" than we could laugh even harder.

But some guy's just need much Horsepower to compensate their "driving skils" against other's. 
Anyway, there are much more important things in life than the choice off taken a 3.2 or 2.0. I don't live in my car, and i don't need it to give me some "status.

So for those who choosed the 2.0 TFSI, you also got a nice car. It's not only the car, but also the person behind the wheel, who is giving the "driving fun"
And to the people who won't a V6, i would give the advice to give it a wait till the new V6 arrive next year. The old version will be replaced by a newer one with a better fuel consumption and better emission-norms.
Let's face it, 250hp from a 3,2 V6 with a heavy fuel consumption, won't give Audi the lead on the race against other marks. 
And Audi is standing for improvement and latest technology so they want wait to long till they come with a more powerfull and better fuel consumption V6 engine. It's already there, but they will introduce it next year.

p.s. Tosh you drove a QS, and you complained abouth the chairs. Maybe the next QS will have french comfortable peugot seat's. And now after reading all your comment's abouth Magnetic Ride is not being worth the money, at your point off view, i would advice you not to take it next time. Indeed it's not worth the money.......(for you)....i think you better can take some other gadget's for that money.

Sleep well :wink:


----------



## sweet (Nov 6, 2006)

I think you will find that most of the car mags agree on the fact that the 2.0t is the better car (FOR THE MONEY) but the 3.2 is the better buy as a drivers car,so it depends what you want from your tt as to which is the car you choose.
:wink:


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't agree. The 2.0 is said to be the more involving car. The v6 just sounds nicer.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Every single report has said the 2.0t is the drivers car and not the other way round.

Anyway Tosh will soon be home from School :lol: to pour more Venom from his keyboard onto the forum.


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Fact based on VALUE alone.
> 
> FACT V6 is faster than the 230bhp 20T TT
> FACT Quattro has better traction in both the wet and dry
> ...


faster at sea level yes. NOT above anything more than 1000m. And there is a great deal of civilisation that lives around those altitudes. Unless you also believe the world is flat.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Fact based on VALUE alone.
> ...


It is around here :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Chrisvrx
As you have pointed out I have another MKII on order and if I wanted to save some money and get the FWD version I could. If Audi had a Quattro version of the 20T with something in the order of 260bhp I would "consider it". However I wanted a V engined car.

Blagman
Cheap seats - agree it was just a return dig. But they are cheaper.

Coley
You have a valid point, but I did want to compromise based on cost.

TT driver,
I have had 3 MKIs and the MKII is so much better in everyway. You might not want to here it, but itâ€™s simply is. Track away - you will be hearing it a lot.

Rebel
Shut up! But I have changed my mind on the shopping trolley comment. Shopping trolley's are rear wheel drive not front.

Not sure how a car compensates for anything - itâ€™s a car. If you like it you buy it. it doesnâ€™t make you nob bigger, it doesnâ€™t get you laid, it just goes.
Where do you derive status from a car? No ones even mentioned it?

ps
I donâ€™t have any gadgets left to add to the car.


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> it doesnâ€™t get you laid, it just goes.


Wanna Bet !! :lol: :twisted:

phil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hows the qS going - still liking it?

I really like the red/black - its simply works and looks very sporty.

o and laid in a qS - Can i watch, this will be a sight worth seeing  
Dotti, can you help us out on this one?


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha i never said in it ! 

Yea i love it and its still running fine! The bucket seats are fab too!!

I like the mk 2 but im waiting for the RS to come out and then i will change! 8)

phil


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Tosh,

Can you clear up a point for me.

If the V6 is so much better than a 4 pot why did you go from a V6 Mk1 to a 1.8T Mk1?

Also if you are saying that the V6 car is a better drivers car why are you adding every option and increasing the weight?

I truly hope you will be happy with the next one as with the old 3.2 being replaced you could soon be re-ordering again.

Personally I love my shopping trolley and I can say that having 5 TT's before this one it is by far the best. Do I miss quattro?

Yes I do - I have to drive with skill now and not just point it around.

Would I buy a 2.0T quattro? - Yes I would hence why I have limited my losses by buying the 2.0T in the first place. I simply cannot afford to burn money in the fashion you do on options.

I just wish people would respect other peoples choices and not go down the road of 'I have considerably more money than yoouuuu!'

Steve

PS - Lets hope the Mk1 and 2 forums will be merged. The Mk2 forum is not a happy place!


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Agreed! Besides being "rich" is not about the money you have.

I've registered in this forum looking for advice, respecting everyone and although I thank all that help in my queries I could not stop to feel a slight "tension" in some posts and that is not necessary at all.

After all we are just discussing cars that we like and, in this matter, passion overcomes reason but there should be understanding. There isn't such thing as best drive, best color, best options, those are all personal and very subjective issues.

My father would say is Merc is the best drive in the world, others would say a Murcielago is their best drive, others an EVO will do, where some just love driving a Smart. Leave your opinions but respect other opinions as they are just as, if not more, valid...

Pedro


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

[smiley=dude.gif]

to the above two posts!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Fact its quicker look in any mag or the Audi website (True)
> Fact FWD is not used by the big boys - name a super car thats FWD (True)
> 
> Fact Quattro gives better grip/handling - mmm, lets think hard about that one shall we :lol: (does your traction control light flash!! :lol: )


The Quattro gives better traction, agreed, but traction is not to be confused with grip.

Adding weight to a car tends to reduce a cars 'handling' not improve it.

Audi UK are set to release a new V6 in the Passat called the R36. This one uses a 3.6-litre V6 engine with 296bhp. Will this be the engine and tune that finds its way into the TT?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT Law said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Can you clear up a point for me.
> 
> ...


Steve,

I dont disagree. But you should be point the finger at chrisvxr. Every post, if he gets a chance to talk about engines and mines better than yours - 'you've wasted your money' he does. Fact is it was my choice and its is my money to do as i pls with.

I only respond, i dont start it. Frankly your approach of little options and low cost is by far the best one from a money point of view and ive said that lots of times.

Ive never pretended to have lots of money - and i dont. I leave that to rebel.

o and V6 in the MKI didnt handle very well - its simply wasnt designed for the engine. MKII was designed for this engine and it doesnt suffer from the same problems.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Steve,
> 
> I dont disagree. But you should be point the finger at chrisvxr. Every post, if he gets a chance to talk about engines and mines better than yours - 'you've wasted your money' he does. Fact is it was my choice and its is my money to do as i pls with.
> 
> ...


Dont talk crap Tosh. You really believe what you write :?:

You need to look at your posts, you spend your whole life putting down the 2.0T. There are threads Ive not even posted on and your single minded in your view. Recent one Ive not even posted on

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=75038

How can you say on this thread your put down of the 2.0T is down to me :?:

Start looking inwards rather than blaming me. You know how to spoil a forum single handedly


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Hows the qS going - still liking it?
> 
> I really like the red/black - its simply works and looks very sporty.
> 
> ...


What do you want help with dearest?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh sorry i'm not as rich as you and i simply can't buy a 3.2 ...case close ...ROFL

I think you got a realy big problem with thinking straight.
You are talking about "driver's car's" and you never drove on a track, in fact i think you are a louzy driver.
I never heard somebody saying who bought a QS that the seat's are to stiff.
You buy a car for the looks and for the "power" ......(you think)
You are the only person on this forum who drove magnetic ride, and didn't notice the difference :lol:

And off course you can ask woman to support you on the forum, but i don't need any support from other people. I'm man enough to say what i want to say.

And posing with your gadget's you're ordered??? Maybe the woman and your neighbour will impresed by that, but i don't.
I think you better could learn driving before you ordered a quattro. Because that car is fool-proof in daily traffic.

Isn't it time for you to follow a good driving experience test a couple off day's. Maybe than you will see that also a FWD is fun if you understand how to drive a car.

There are several postings from you were you said that you never bought a car with dsg........you can search for them on the forum, they are there, sorry i don't got the time like you do, but they are there.
And now you want dsg on youre car.......LOL
send in the clown's !!! toshiba, you deserve a oscar for youre clown act on this forum...... :lol:

and i won't shut up, Toshy, you should now me better.
Sorry that i couldn't react earlyer on you comment, but i got a bussines to run, and i don''t have a job like you, were i can post the whole fucking day all that bullshit like you do.

I think you must order a Red MK2. It suit's you well. 
Mister " i know everything better than you"....... :lol:


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

Well what can i say except i still think it looks more Jap looking than a german motor, roll on the VW IROC mm im getting a stiffy just thinking of all the extra options i can play with when i should be keeping my eye on the road [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Good luck all you MK2 drivers


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

:roll:

As I said before the Mk2 forum seems to be an unhappy place.

Rebel - No need for swearing on here thank you!

I know a forum is about freedom of speech and the airing of opinions but why it has to be with such venom is beyond me.

If Tosh is happy with his fully loaded 3.2 then fine, if Rebel is happy with his shopping trolley like mine then fine. Why can't people respect each others choice?

As another has said the best car/colour/wheels are all individual tastes and you cannot argue with that.

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Steve since i got my car i don't say which engine is better than the other. Because i'm very happy with my engine.
But Tosh must give in every thread his comment abouth engines , and the people with the 2.0 engines are getting fed up from this.

If Tosh only could let everybody enjoy there own car, and just give all his energy in his own car, or getting his own car which has the right spec's, than we all didn't have these stupid conversations abouth which engine is the best.

I don't give a shit which engine Toshiba thinks is the best........toshiba can afford the expensive engine, and i don't....
So Toshiba please, enjoy youre BIG engine and keep your comment to yourselve, because there are people who doesn;t have that kind off money like you do, and have chosen therefor for the 2.0.

Grow up, please 8)


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

Is he James Bond with all the gadjets


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel - you are THE ONLY one who ever mentions money.

Simply page back up and look who posted what. i replied to someone elses comments. The same person who starts all the engine threads.

in fact i'll copy it for you:



ChinsVXR said:


> TTdriver said:
> 
> 
> > No one bought top gear mag either when it said the beemer was better :?
> ...





ChinsVXR said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > best sell up for a Swift :wink:
> ...


Now rob, tell me who did/said what? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't see my name in it Tosh. But anyway let's stop talking abouth engines and which one is better.

Everybody has to made his own choice.
But everytime some-one ask which engine to take, or which engine is "better" , you are giving comments that the 3.2 is the best engine.
There isn't a "best" engine. Both engines are good.
Just give some positive advice to them who ask those questions, or give them you're experience with your engine, and let the 2.0 people give there experience.

Let's stop with writing these nasty things abouth engines please.
In the beginning we did it for fun, and it was nice for a while, but now the MK2 drivers will grow and grow, and every week there are new members on this forum.
This place is for giving each other information abouth our new TT, or for those who want to buy a new TT.
Let's keep it friendly from now one.

You still can give some funny comments at me, i can handle it, and you even can tell me sometimes to shut up :wink: but please let the new ones decide which engine they want to take without feeling that they are driving a cheapy car, or giving them the feeling they made the wrong choice.

Thx,

Rob


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Don't see my name in it Tosh. But anyway let's stop talking abouth engines and which one is better.
> 
> Everybody has to made his own choice.
> But everytime some-one ask which engine to take, or which engine is "better" , you are giving comments that the 3.2 is the best engine.
> ...


Could not have put it better myself


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I do everything for fun.

I never said you did rob. Only i didnt and you was pointing at the wrong person.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I do everything for fun.
> 
> I never said you did rob. Only i didnt and you was pointing at the wrong person.


Thats cool, you are pointing at me for fun  :lol: 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yes.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone got a scan from EVO?

I bought today the "Gute Fahrt" official audi/vw magazine.
There was a test between the MK2 - 3.2 and the porsche cayman (without S) The MK2- 3.2 was the better car from both.

Also 3 pages and pictures from the new Roadstar.
I will look for a scan or some pictures from the magzine


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gute Fahrt - isn't that the real ale society journal?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

No it's a official Audi/VW magazine for germany


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Got to say I think some points have been missed!

Despite the MKII TT coming last it did actually make the list of 12 cars for EvoCOTY - many such as the 06 Impreza 2.5l STi (not a complete muffin, but no eclair! in their words) did not. This is a major step up for the TT, the MkI was never even considered worthy.

Most of the comments about TT2 were very positive and yes they did say a 2.0T was better than a 3.2 - personally I wouldn't buy an Audi unless it was quattro - why bother, the vw/seat/skoda is cheaper - just my opinion!

The TT 2.0T was up against some serious competition and only just came last, vs a 414bhp Impreza which has all the serious 4wd hardware and still missed the point, TT on the up - Impreza, as we know, on the slide. The stuff about the Swift is just utter rubbish to make evo seem as if they care about the 'little guy', in any TT on a decent road the Swift driver wouldn't know which way you went - overtaking with 120bhp yum yum! and yes I do know, we used to have a little iggy sport as an everyday driver/hospital car park, great for that rubbish for everything else!

No the TT2 is no Evo360 - do you really want it to be? I have been on track many times with the evo reporters and can tell you they value seat of your pants stuff. The thrills provided by a Caterham, Atom or Exige cars you can really feel through the bends. But...do you want that everyday - I for one do not. I have regular use of an atom and an Exige and would not buy either or use one to go to work (lorry wheels at head height, so much spray you can't see, so low you can't overtake etc etc) so really who cares what evo say!

Anyway I have rambled on enough, and I am going to agree with Tosh, the 3.2 is currently the 'better' TT depite what the press may claim, and I still wouldn't buy one because I don't want a 3.2 (or 3.6!) litre car! For those who still doubt this come to mid wales one wet tuesday in your 2.0T FWD and see which car is more stable and able to make progress across wet and windy welsh roads, even with the 'dodgy' MkI chassis! You won't see which way the quattro went! If you only drive the sunny streets of the south east no need to worry as evo say, enjoy your 2.0T it's a fabulous car. Then again I know who will be getting home when it snows...


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

If i was bothered about getting home in the snow i would buy a land rover :lol:

I emphasis the point again, the motoring press state the 2.0tfsi is better regardless of personal views.

In terms of handling in the wet yes, quattro would be better no doubt, in the dry i would guess not much difference and more dependant on the driver skills 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Coley the snow is not the problem....

The problem is that i visit germanytwo times a week and you will get a ticket without snowtyre's when it's freezing or snowing.....new rulez since this year :?


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Just to wind you up.... You won't now where I went with my S3 when I pass you!!! :lol: :lol:

Cool cars we have here!
Pedro


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

sipajen said:


> Practicality aside, the TT wins hands down. It too, is a brilliant drive, and yet when you're not in the mood it's as comfortable and flexible as a grand tourer. Crucially it's running costing are minimal next to the RX-8's"
> 
> *1st - Audi TT*
> 
> ...


I'd rather have the TT for the quattro and Audi engineering, but the Mazda is bulletproof. Especially the motor...only 3 moving parts. NASA got a stock motor to rev to 20,000 rpm. Only reason there's a redline is for the drive train. I doubt the average TT owner would want to try and race a RX-8 on a twisty road...only if quattro and in the wet perhaps.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

MBK said:


> The stuff about the Swift is just utter rubbish to make evo seem as if they care about the 'little guy', in any TT on a decent road the Swift driver wouldn't know which way you went - overtaking with 120bhp yum yum!


I don`t think you`ve fully grasped the point of the article. It wasn`t just about speed, it was also about feel, balance, tactility and the sheer enjoyment of driving the cars.

I`m sure a TT would spank a Mk1 MX-5 around a track, I`d prefer to be in the Mazda.


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

> I`m sure a TT would spank a Mk1 MX-5 around a track, I`d prefer to be in the Mazda.


You sound more of a swift kind of guy... :lol


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

FDXmiguel said:


> You sound more of a swift kind of guy... :lol


I didn`t use a Swift as an example because I`ve never driven one. I have driven an MX-5 and found it awesome fun.

You should try a Mk1 MX-5 1.8i, you may even enjoy the feeling of a well sorted rear wheel drive car, even if it`s ultimately slower than a TT.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Wolfsburger said:


> FDXmiguel said:
> 
> 
> > You sound more of a swift kind of guy... :lol
> ...


Hey Wolfsburger, hoping by the name and location you are like myself a Wolves fan!! Nope I get the point, as I said I owned an Ignis 1.5 Sport which is as good as the same as the new Swift Sport.

As for the MkI MX5 I totally agree, it's the car I learned to fast road and track race/drive in, sublime handling, one of the truly great small power huge ability car. The Swift simply does not compare in any way at all!

Anyway back to matters MX5, here is a short video from Pembrey mixing my 330+bhp STi with MKI Max 5 racers - still to this day one of the great pure drivers car (shame about the image tho'!), wait till 2:10 in to see a well driven MX5 and STi battle!:

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/9868 ... 4e1e99.htm

Or you can see the fun at real speed here!

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/4024 ... e17dd8.htm

So as you can tell I'm an MX5 fan - putting the swift sport in that category really is a joke - and the new TT (even a 2.0T!!!) really is much much better than a Swift!

Anyway the banter is fun, see you on track sometime maybe....


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

MBK said:


> Hey Wolfsburger, hoping by the name and location you are like myself a Wolves fan!!


Yep, Wolves fan for my sins.......

But the user name is VW related as opposed to Wolves.


----------

